

Australian Crowd-Fund Feature 'The Tunnel' Gets BitTorrent Release - spauka
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/australian-crowd-fund-feature-tunnel-189746

======
spauka
The article is a bit old, but I bring it up again because it was just played
on the ABC (Australian Network).

In addition, the article highlights a move in indie film making to crowd
funding, and distribution through social media.

A further bonus was that the film was quite good too. If you want to see it,
which I quite recommend, it is still available as a LEGAL torrent...

